# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Hipnosis en Valencia este Viernes

## Jeff

En la sala Girasol, calle Turia, 52 presento este Viernes 16 de Septiembre mi espectáculo de hipnosis Reflejos, versión "*Unplugged*".

Uno a las 19:30 y otro a las 23:00.

Mediante reserva desde https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000285429954
o bien desde https://www.facebook.com/pages/SALA-...07738199306354

Más información en estas dos paginas de la Sala Girasol de Facebook.

Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

